# Quel Mac avec lecteur CD/DVD Interne



## sarahpg (6 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour à tous, 

je souhaiterais acheter un mac. Or, j'ai regardé les offres sur le site Apple mais il me semble que tous les produits proposés ne possèdent pas de lecteur interne...Moi je voulais un mac pour me faciliter la vie alors si c'est pour me trimbaler un lecteur externe ça ne vaut pas le coup.. De fait j'ai cherché et je suis tombée sur votre site, alors j'en profite pour vous demander si il existe un mac encore en vente qui me permettrait d'avoir un lecteur interne. 
Excusez moi d'avance si la question est idiote, je n'y connais vraiment pas grand chose..
Merci donc pour vos conseils éclairés ! ^^


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Juillet 2015)

MBP 13" écran *non* retina. http://store.apple.com/fr/buy-mac/macbook-pro?product=MD101F/A&step=config


----------



## sarahpg (6 Juillet 2015)

merci beaucoup !  je peux vous demander à nouveau votre aide ? 4GO de Ram c'est très peu non ? j'ai un notebook bas de gamme asus et c'est la même...??


----------



## Romuald (6 Juillet 2015)

Tout dépend de ce que tu vas faire avec: moi ça me suffit pour un usage standard (surf, vidéo, musique, bureautique et un peu de retouche photo). En tous cas ce qui va te freiner c'est surtout le disque dur à 5400t/mn, si tu as les moyens : à remplacer d'urgence par un SSD.


----------



## sarahpg (6 Juillet 2015)

ok merci !! je fais beaucoup de montages musicaux, films, après c'est normal internet et bureautique... ?
disque dur c'est pour le stockage ? et après je n'ai pas parlé d'autonomie mais j'avoue que c'est aussi, et surement ce qui m'agace le plus, sur mon ordinateur actuel...le mac que vous me proposez est résistant ? merci bcp pour votre aide


----------



## oeufmollet (7 Juillet 2015)

Niveau autonomie ça devrait le faire, les mac sont réputés de ce coté là
pour ton utilisation, peut-etre passer à 8Go de ram, mais ça peut attendre à mon avis, surtout qu'on peut la changer soi meme, comme le hdd.
Donc tu peux prendre ce modèle, puis en fonction des sensations, ajouter de la ram et/ou remplacer le hdd par un ssd.


----------



## melaure (7 Juillet 2015)

Ca dépend quel niveau de montage vidéo tu fais, iMovie ou Final Cut X ... mais c'est vrai que tu peux étaler ton investissement. Ceci dit si tu as le budget n'attend pas trop pour le SSD, ça donne un bon coup de fouet.


----------



## sarahpg (7 Juillet 2015)

mais pour le disque dur, mieux vaut un ssd à 128go qu'un disque dur serial à 500o??


----------



## melaure (7 Juillet 2015)

Si ça te suffit en taille, mais des SSD de 512 Go ou 1 To, et leurs débits sont souvent meilleurs que les 128/256


----------



## sarahpg (7 Juillet 2015)

ok ! merci à tous pour vos conseils  le seul hic c'est le budget...car ça varie beaucoup selon les caractéristiques !! Donc je ne sais pas encore vraiment ce que je vais faire, mais je vous remercie pour votre aide !


----------



## florian1003 (7 Juillet 2015)

Je poste ce lien, lira qui voudra mais je trouve aberrant d'acheter une machine de 2012 en 2015 ... : http://www.macg.co/mac/2015/06/faut-il-etre-fou-pour-acheter-un-macbook-pro-de-2012-89604

Franchement il est plus judicieux d'acheter un MacBook Air (voire Pro mais plus cher) et de prendre un lecteur externe même basique à 30 €) afin d'avoir une machine au goût du jour ...


----------



## Romuald (7 Juillet 2015)

florian1003 a dit:


> Je poste ce lien, lira qui voudra mais je trouve aberrant d'acheter une machine de 2012 en 2015 ... : http://www.macg.co/mac/2015/06/faut-il-etre-fou-pour-acheter-un-macbook-pro-de-2012-89604
> 
> Franchement il est plus judicieux d'acheter un MacBook Air (voire Pro mais plus cher) et de prendre un lecteur externe même basique à 30 €) afin d'avoir une machine au goût du jour ...


My two cents


----------



## sarahpg (7 Juillet 2015)

moi je trouve aberrant d'acheter une machine dit "à la pointe" de la facilité etc et de devoir se trimbaler un lecteur externe...alors c'est sûr j'ai lu l'article c'est trop cher pour ce que c'est mais je tiens au lecteur interne alors j'ai pas le choix...et en plus je suppose qu'un lecteur externe qui n'est pas apple ne doit pas être compatible..?


----------



## MaitreYODA (7 Juillet 2015)

sarahpg a dit:


> moi je trouve aberrant d'acheter une machine dit "à la pointe" de la facilité etc et de devoir se trimbaler un lecteur externe...alors c'est sûr j'ai lu l'article c'est trop cher pour ce que c'est mais je tiens au lecteur interne alors j'ai pas le choix...et en plus je suppose qu'un lecteur externe qui n'est pas apple ne doit pas être compatible..?



Si n'importe quel lecteur externe en USB est compatible. 
Si le lecteur externe n'est plus intégré de base à la machine c'est que les utilisateurs l'utilisent de moins en moins. Cf un récent sondage de Macg...


----------



## Romuald (7 Juillet 2015)

MaitreYODA a dit:


> Si n'importe quel lecteur externe en USB est compatible.


Mouais. 
J'ai acheté un lecteur 'compatible' pour pallier l'absence de superdrive sur le mac mini, résultat il arrive à lire un DVD sur 2 après avoir réfléchi pendant trois plombes, et lit mes CD à 2,5x quand je les importe dans iTunes la où mon iMac de 2006 pulsait à 20x.


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Juillet 2015)

sarahpg, initiatrice de ce fil a bien précisé une chose : elle cherche un portable avec un lecteur/graveur de CD/DVD intégré parce qu'elle apprécié le côté pratique. Chercher à la dissuader parce que ce n'est plus à la mode, et que toute autre solution est meilleure, n'est peut-être pas le meilleur conseil qu'on peut lui donner.

J'avoue que si je devais acheter une telle machine (un portable) aujourd'hui, je serai aussi embêté qu'elle, surtout qu'il s'agit d'une machine principale. Mais, elle ne court pas après la performance à tout prix, elle cherche une machine, de marque Apple de préférence, qui puisse satisfaire ses besoins, et qui ne lui coûte pas un bras.

Il existe une solution qui peut lui permettre d'atteindre son objectif sans atteindre les prix actuels des MBP et, surtout, avec autant de puissance,à peu de chose près, et davantage de capacité de SSD.

Elle peut partir sur le modèle de base MBP 13" à 1199 €
Après s'être familiarisée avec le monde Apple, elle peut changer elle-même las deux barrettes mémoires pour disposer de 8 Go (environ 63 €) ou 16 Go (107 €).

Après quelques économies supplémentaires, elle peut remplacer elle-même le disque électro-magnétique interne par un SSD d'une capacité et beaucoup plus performant (226 €)

Coût total de l'opération = 1199 +63 + 226 = 1488 €, échelonné en trois étapes (ou deux).
Prix à comparer avec le premier MBP 13" retina à 1449 € acec un SSD de 128 Go et 1999 € avec un SSD de 500 Go.

Le simple fait de remplacer le minable DDI par un SSD de même capacité sera un bond tellement important qu'elle pensera avoir changé de machine.

À tout hasard, je précise que j'envisage moi-même cette solution pour remplacer mon vieux MBP 13" de mi-2010. Je précise aussi que cette machine n'est pas encore équipée d'un SSD (ça ne devrait pas tarder), et qu'elle me sert d'ordinateur de secours quand je quitte mon domicile principal.


----------



## rbart (8 Juillet 2015)

C'est certain que le critère absolu d'avoir le lecteur DVD intégré ne laisse aucun choix chez Apple.
Simplement, il faut être conscient qu'il impose de prendre la machine la moins intéressante et la plus démodée de la gamme.
Tout ça pour un prix qui reste "haut de gamme".


----------



## melaure (8 Juillet 2015)

Il ne faut pas exagérer, elle n'est pas si démodée que ça. Tout simplement parce que l'évolution des processeurs Intel est risible depuis de nombreuses années. Le gain de puissance est ridicule, pire que les G4 qu'on a tellement critiqué ... Donc non une machine de 2009/2012 en i5/i7 avec plein de RAM et un SSD, ça dépote, et ça n'a rien à envier au tout soudé actuel !


----------



## rbart (8 Juillet 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Il ne faut pas exagérer, elle n'est pas si démodée que ça. Tout simplement parce que l'évolution des processeurs Intel est risible depuis de nombreuses années. Le gain de puissance est ridicule, pire que les G4 qu'on a tellement critiqué ... Donc non une machine de 2009/2012 en i5/i7 avec plein de RAM et un SSD, ça dépote, et ça n'a rien à envier au tout soudé actuel !


Démodé par la carte graphique, l'autonomie, le poids, l'écran.
Pour le reste, c'est une bonne machine, mais le tarif n'a rien de "cadeau" pour un ordinateur sorti il y a 3 ans.
Il n'y a pas que la puissance du processeur qui compte, surtout pour un portable.
OK, c'est évolutif, mais pas à l'infini non plus.


----------



## melaure (8 Juillet 2015)

Je suis bien d'accord mais c'est la seule machine où on peut changer quelque chose. Après la course à la finesse et au poid, je m'en moque, je ne suis pas atrophié des bras comme une partie récente des MacUsers ... L'autonomie est encore très correcte, environ 7 heures. Il n'y a pas beaucoup de machines qui font plus ... Quand au Rétina, pour moi une juste une grosse blague pour effondrer les cartes graphiques. Je préfère de loin une résolution classique qui pulse ... je préfère de loin mon MBP 2012 avec écran Mat HD que le Rétina actuel, de loin !


----------



## rbart (8 Juillet 2015)

Chacun ses goûts ...
Pour ma part, après avoir goûté au Retina, la plupart des autres écrans me paraissent insupportables.
Maintenant, si tu penses que payer 1200€ un portable sorti il y a 3 ans, avec des composants d'entrée de gamme, se justifie, c'est parfait.


----------



## sarahpg (8 Juillet 2015)

bon, et donc quel est le meilleur mac d'après vous tous si j'enlève mon option de lecteur ? pour faire je disais plus haut, bcp montages musicaux, voir films, bcp internet et bureautique...? pour que je puisse comparer et déterminer... ?


----------



## rbart (8 Juillet 2015)

En portable, c'est le MacBook Pro Retina 13 ou 15" en fonction de tes besoins, de ton budget ...
Toutes les configurations sont possibles, à des prix qui vont du simple au double.
C'est difficile de choisir pour quelqu'un d'autre.


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Juillet 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Il ne faut pas exagérer, elle n'est pas si démodée que ça. Tout simplement parce que l'évolution des processeurs Intel est risible depuis de nombreuses années. Le gain de puissance est ridicule, pire que les G4 qu'on a tellement critiqué ... Donc non une machine de 2009/2012 en i5/i7 avec plein de RAM et un SSD, ça dépote, et ça n'a rien à envier au tout soudé actuel !



Tout à fait d'accord ! 



rbart a dit:


> Démodé par la carte graphique, l'autonomie, le poids, l'écran.
> Pour le reste, c'est une bonne machine, mais le tarif n'a rien de "cadeau" pour un ordinateur sorti il y a 3 ans.
> Il n'y a pas que la puissance du processeur qui compte, surtout pour un portable.
> OK, c'est évolutif, mais pas à l'infini non plus.



Démodé par la carte graphique ! Mais la carte graphique des MBP 13" Retina est elle-même démodée par le simple fait d'avoir un écran Retina ! Les pixels, il faut les bouger ! Il est bien clair qu'un MBP 15" Retina d'entrée de gamme sans véritable carte GPU, est d'un prix encore plus scandaleux que le dernier prix d'un MBP 13" sans écran Retina

Sans parler du scandale de l'iMac 5K ! Grrrrrrr …………


----------



## rbart (8 Juillet 2015)

Ma foi, chacun fait ce qu'il veut de son argent, mais Apple prend vraiment les clients pour des pigeons pour vendre une machine aussi ancienne au même prix que quand elle est sortie il y a 3 ans.
Aucun problème de perfs avec un MBPr 13", et ce sera encore mieux avec El Capitan.
Le tout avec un confort d'affichage qui rend toutes les autres machines bien ternes.


----------



## sarahpg (8 Juillet 2015)

bon... ca s'avère beaucoup plus compliqué que ce que je pensais...et dernière question ,si j'arrive à prendre une décision, y a t-il des avantages/désavantages  à acheter le mac sur le site d'apple ou sur un site revendeur (style fnac ou autres)..?


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2015)

Ce n'est pas si compliqué : Tu vas à la fnouc ou chez n'importe quel revendeur, et tu commences par comparer les écrans, Retina ou non. Si tu flashes sur l'écran rétina le problème est réglé. Sinon je suis assez de l'avis d'iluro_64. La polémique 'le MBP est trop cher et il a trois ans' est un grand classique. Mais s'il correspond à tes besoins, aucune raison d'hésiter : de toutes façons tu as 14 jours pour le tester. Et la possibilité de changer des éléments est un plus, je viens de ressuciter un Macbook rien qu'en lui remplaçant les barrettes mémoire.


----------



## melaure (9 Juillet 2015)

Exactement s'il répond mieux à ton besoin. Et puis ce MB ne va pas rester éternellement au catalogue, donc le choix risque de se restreindre bientôt. Sauf si des associations de consommateurs arrivaient à faire un miracle en faisant interdire la RAM soudée, mais là je rêve ...

A la Fnac tu peux avoir 5% adhérents. Sinon en ce moment il y en a sur le refurb à 1009 euros  En config 4Go/500 Go mais tu peux le faire évoluer comme tu veux après. Je ne sais pas s'il y en a beaucoup pas contre.


----------



## sarahpg (9 Juillet 2015)

et le macbook air c'est pas bien ? (moins cher ^^)


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2015)

sarahpg a dit:


> et le macbook air c'est pas bien ? (moins cher ^^)





sarahpg a dit:


> Moi je voulais un mac pour me faciliter la vie alors si c'est pour me trimbaler un lecteur externe ça ne vaut pas le coup


Ce n'est pas moi qui le dis, c'est toi


----------



## daffyb (10 Juillet 2015)

sarahpg a dit:


> y a t-il des avantages/désavantages à acheter le mac sur le site d'apple


Si tu achètes sur le site Apple tu peux renvoyer ton Mac sous 14 jours.
Tu as 2 ans de garantie sans vraiment de poser de question : "garantie constructeur pour la première année et garantie vendeur pour la seconde année". Le fait d'acheter chez le constructeur évite les soucis. Pas de problème de facture perdue, vu qu'il l'on puisque acheté chez eux.
Si tu es étudiant tu as au moins 6% (tu peux aussi commander POUR un étudiant  )
Sur le site Apple, tu as la garantie (sauf sur le refurb) d'avoir une machine au catalogue, et pas une fin de stock…

Voilà pour moi les avantages.

Et j'ajoute ma contribution au fil : vue la solidité des lecteurs des MacBook, prendre un externe est presque mieux !!


----------



## benf (14 Juillet 2015)

Je suis aussi a la recherche d'un portable, possesseur d'un imac je trouve que apple exagère sur la memoire soudé rendant rapidement obsolète son  ordinateur mais augmentant leur taux de renouvellement afin d'augmenter leurs profits.
J'ai penser au Macbook pro à 1009€ mais mon choix risque de basculer sur pc malgré 12 d'ancienneté à apple, j'aime apple mais pas au point de ne pas avoir un produit technique ne correspondant au prix avec une obsolescence programmé rapidement.


----------



## florian1003 (14 Juillet 2015)

Ah le "fameux" sujet de l'obsolescence programmée ...


----------



## daffyb (15 Juillet 2015)

L'obsolescence programmée, ce n'est pas vraiment ce qui est décrit au dessus, et tant bien que ça le serait, tu n'as qu'à prendre la config avec le max de ram !!!


----------



## melaure (15 Juillet 2015)

benf a dit:


> Je suis aussi a la recherche d'un portable, possesseur d'un imac je trouve que apple exagère sur la memoire soudé rendant rapidement obsolète son  ordinateur mais augmentant leur taux de renouvellement afin d'augmenter leurs profits.
> J'ai penser au Macbook pro à 1009€ mais mon choix risque de basculer sur pc malgré 12 d'ancienneté à apple, j'aime apple mais pas au point de ne pas avoir un produit technique ne correspondant au prix avec une obsolescence programmé rapidement.



Comment ça tu n'est pas un "bobo" aimant le clinquant bridé à prix de luxe ? Mais quel rétrograde es-tu ?   

Bah oui désolé mais Apple vise maintenant une autre clientèle qui en a plein le portefeuille et pas trop ailleurs ... je suis d'ailleurs Apple User depuis bien plus longtemps que toi, j'ai toujours fait évoluer mon matos depuis l'Apple II et ça me met très en colère cette nouvelle orientation. Je n'ai pas peur de dire qu'on nous prend pour des pigeons ... 

Donc le jour où mon MBP 15" 2012 ne suffit plus, je ne sais pas ce que je pourrais faire ... En attendant je profite du reste de liberté que me procure ce matériel (et je vais en chercher un en spare).


----------



## oeufmollet (20 Juillet 2015)

Faut voir si le pro avec superdrive pourra supporter les mises à jour OsX aussi longtemps qu'un pro retina ...
Aujourd'hui je ne peux plus faire de mises à jour sur mes "anciennes" machines, c'est pas gravissime mais quand même pas terrible de ne pas bénéficier de mises à jour, aussi bien côté sécurité que pour la compatibilité avec les nouvelles applis (ex, est-ce que le futur Office sera compatible avec osX 10.7.5 ?)
Bref, chaque machine a ses avantages et inconvénients, le choix n'est pas évident, tu peux te faire un tableau avec une colonne + et une colonne - ... ça t'aidera peut-etre ?


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Juillet 2015)

Pour le moment, le MBP 13" *non retina* a su engranger davantage de MàJ système qu'un MBP 13" Retina. Mon MBP 13" de mi-2010 tourne avec Yosemite OS X.10.4. Je sais déjà qu'il tournera aussi avec la prochaine version de Yosemite, et qu'il sera boosté, semble-t-il, par OS X.11 El Capitan.
Alors …
Tant que le code machine Intel ne bouge pas trop, il n'y a pas de soucis à se faire. Pour s'en faire, du soucis, il faudrait que l'architecture des Mac soit suffisamment modifiée pour que l'OS ne lui convienne plus.


----------



## melaure (21 Juillet 2015)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Pour le moment, le MBP 13" *non retina* a su engranger davantage de MàJ système qu'un MBP 13" Retina. Mon MBP 13" de mi-2010 tourne avec Yosemite OS X.10.4. Je sais déjà qu'il tournera aussi avec la prochaine version de Yosemite, et qu'il sera boosté, semble-t-il, par OS X.11 El Capitan.
> Alors …
> Tant que le code machine Intel ne bouge pas trop, il n'y a pas de soucis à se faire. Pour s'en faire, du soucis, il faudrait que l'architecture des Mac soit suffisamment modifiée pour que l'OS ne lui convienne plus.



Oui la progression en puissance des processeurs Intel est quasi nulle depuis quelques années. Donc pas de danger, il suffit d'un SSD à la place d'un DD et c'est nickel.


----------



## okeeb (24 Juillet 2015)

Tiens, je viens de me faire tout ce fil d'un seul coup et je dois reconnaître que c'est fort divertissant... 

Tout d'abord parce que la guéguerre "_ben-non-le-2012-c'est-un-vieux-qu'est-cher-et-ça-me-gave_" revient au galop à tout bout de champ, et puis aussi parce que l'on perd rapidement de vue la question initiale, comme *iluro_64* a tenté de le rappeler : l'auteur n'en a que faire d'un DVD portable qui l'accompagne : *sarahpg *veut du "_tout-complet_", alors pourquoi tourner autour du pot ?

Nombreux sont ceux qui ne comparent que la date de sortie pour qualifier d'obsolète ou de vieillot un appareil face à un autre. Sans oublier le tollé du tarif qui semble disproportionné face à l'âge de la machine... Mais si ce tarif se justifiait justement par le fait que cette vieille machine, dont au passage le _CPU _tourne presque aussi vite (et parfois plus même) que celui de machines de dernière génération à la puissance sacrifiée sur l'autel de l'autonomie, peut se permettre aujourd'hui d'accepter encore et encore les nouvelles version d'_OSX_, les nouveaux softwares, mais surtout l'_upgrade hardware_ ? Beaucoup semblent oublier qu'ils payent cher des machines produites cette année sous prétexte qu'elles utilisent la dernière génération de processeurs (ralentis par rapport à la précédente), les derniers connecteurs (enfin LE dernier car il n'en reste progressivement plus qu'un, car il faut maintenant non pas un lecteur externe pour graver mais aussi un boîtier pour brancher tout et n'importe quoi, un paradoxe ahurissant sur une machine dite portable donc vouée à travailler en mobilité avec légèreté et disponibilité), et les derniers éléments de stockage (soudés) et les meilleures rams (enfin de l'instant T car soudées elles aussi)... 

Et vous reprochez au _MbP 2012 non-retina_ d'être en retard ? Et bien, je dirais (mais cela n'engage que moi car je sens monter d'ici le grondement des mécontents à ma lecture ), qu'au vu de ce qu'il sait faire alors qu'il a été développé il y a de cela déjà quelques années, et si l'on tient compte de ce qu'est censé être un ordinateur portable, c'est probablement encore l'un de ceux qui se rapproche le plus à l'heure actuelle de la quadrature du cercle... 

Evidemment, je ne suis pas idiot (enfin, ça c'est moi le dit, hein ?), il faut bien tenir compte de tous les avis, goûts, et desideratas : quand le MbP 2012 aura flanché par batterie vide, ses successeurs seront encore d'attaque. Enfin, d'attaque en ayant troqué 1kg à l'intérieur contre 1kg dans un sac, en ayant ajouté une grosse (enfin, grosse... On s'est compris) carte graphique, mais qui aujourd'hui se tape une somme infernale de calculs pour maîtriser l'hyper résolution de la dalle rétina... Du bon elle en trouvera partout ; Mais en trouvera-t-elle autant dans les nouveaux que dans cet ancien ?

Finalement, ne sera-t-elle pas parvenue à faire ce qu'elle souhaitait avec ce seul _MbP 2012_, sans rien trimballer d'autre ? Et puis, lorsqu'elle aura installé deux _SSD _à l'intérieur (et deux barrettes de 8 Go chacune au passage) le jour où elle acceptera enfin de se séparer de son _superdrive _et qu'elle pourra accueillir 3 To de données, quel appareil dernier cri lui fera de l'ombre ? Quel processeur lui changera tant la vie face à un _i7 _non-dégonflé pour flatter l'autonomie ? Un _MbP 2012_ tient en moyenne entre 6h et 7h sur le web avec lecture de musique sans fil à la patte, ce qui, bien qu'inférieur de beaucoup aux dernières productions, n'est déjà pas si mal, dans un monde où nous sommes de toute façon habitués à tout recharger tout le temps. Et quitte à trimballer un graveur de dvd, pourquoi ne pas prendre plutôt le chargeur ? Et puis, cerise sur le gâteau, le jour où cette batterie sera HS, elle aura la possibilité de la remplacer, Elle. 

Enfin, quand on prend un peu de recul, l'on s'aperçoit que beaucoup lui ont à demi-mot déconseillé cet appareil uniquement parce qu'il est antérieur au leur, alors que c'est probablement le seul vers lequel il faudrait l'orienter. S'il peut sembler cher pour quelqu'un dont l'ultime plaisir est celui de posséder un appareil figé, tout intégré et prêt à utiliser, peut-être que ce quelqu'un devrait comprendre qu'un appareil figé et manquant cruellement de connectique et d'équipements pourrait lui sembler tout aussi cher et incongru à Elle... Car le centre du sujet ici, c'était bien *ELLE *et *SON *usage.

Voilà, pardon pour le fleuve textuel, mais j'avais une pause à prendre et je trouvais dommage de ne pas venir mettre mon grain de sable ici bas.
Mais, et cela va de soi, en toute sympathie 

Allez-y *sarahpg*, n'hésitez pas à acquérir cet appareil si vous le dénichez à un prix qui vous convient, il vous ravira chaque jour. Et puis, si vous avez besoin d'aide pour le faire évoluer quand les finances seront revenues à un climat plus ensoleillé, nous serons là pour vous y aider.


----------

